
Hugo Static Sites (part 2): GitHub and Forestry (CI and CD) - sgallant
https://forestry.io/blog/up-and-running-with-hugo-part-2
======
sgallant
This is the second part of a 2-part series on using the Hugo static site
generator. Part one is here: [https://forestry.io/blog/up-and-running-with-
hugo/](https://forestry.io/blog/up-and-running-with-hugo/)

